# My British Cats from Poland! Cattery Vabank*PL



## vabank

Hello!

I would like to introduce my lovely British Cats :001_wub:
We live in Poland and these are my cats from my cattery of British Cats - Vabank*PL 










Hanny - the oldest girl (red spotted female)









Bobsy - the youngest girl (blue solid)









Bianca - the craziest girl (red classic tabby)









06.08.2014 was amazing for us  Our first litter "A" come into the world :thumbup:
Parents are: our Bianca and lovely boy Harley!
(they're so lovely!!!!!!! I felt in love! :001_wub: But unfortunately they can't stay with us  the're for sale as a pets and for breeding)



















more photos you can find on our Facebook: Update Your Browser | Facebook

I hope that you like our cats :aureola:


----------



## rose

Very cute cats


----------



## Britt

They are gorgeous!


----------



## jill3

Wow!! Lovely British cats.
We have a siver Red Tabby Boy and he is a little monkey
Beautiful photos.
Liked your facebook page too


----------



## vabank

Thank you very much!!! :blush: xxx
On our Facebook we add news and current photos  Thank you for each like!


----------



## vabank

I can't add a video with my cats, but you can watch it

---> HERE <---

They love each other  it's so sweet


----------



## Zephodi

They're all lovely kitties


----------



## vabank

Thank you!!!
:blushing:


----------



## Shogun

vabank said:


> Hanny - the oldest girl (red spotted female)


I've never seen anything like that before. She's beautiful!


----------



## coral.

absolutely gorgeous and stunning markings!!


----------



## vabank

Shogun said:


> I've never seen anything like that before. She's beautiful!


Yes  She has lovely spotted markings 
In current litter we have female red spotted like Hanny and she is little copy of her


----------



## vabank

little Amelia








Here she's 8 days old, but now they have 20 days. 
:yesnod:


----------



## vabank

Our kittens from litter "A" 
:001_tt1:





































I hope you like them :blush:


----------



## vabank

Alice and Abigail are available for breeding! 

They're lovely British girls with FIFe pedigrees.
Alice carries gene LH (genetic tests) for sure.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Beautiful kitties...good luck to them all..


----------



## kitkatchunky

Beautiful cats x


----------



## vabank

Thank you very much! :Kiss

I'm expecting two litters of british kittens!
One will be at the beginning of June 2016:








Kittens will be: lilac, chocolate, cinnamon and fawn. There can be shorthair kittens but also longhair.

and the second one...

Kittens will be born around second week of June 2016.
In the most popular colors such as lilac and blue (all kittens will be shorthair):









I'm really excited anout those litters.

If you're interested, please check my website and facebook page and write to me  There's no problem with shipping to UK.

www.vabankcattery.tk

www.facebook.com/HodowlaVabankPL


----------

